# How to enable agp?

## Lior

root@Lior ~ # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

What do I have in order to enable it?

----------

## n3mo

Look here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## Lior

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> Look here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

 

I've already have:

Loadable module support --->

  [*] Enable loadable module support

and;

Processor and Features --->

  [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

enabled in my kernel.

maybe this can help:

```

root@Lior ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.5.1 NVIDIA 61.11

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture,

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program,

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite,

    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2,

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x39 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x40 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x41 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x42 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

```

and this is my xorg.conf file:

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load       "glx"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/culmus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us,il"

    Option "XkbVariant" "us"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30 - 70

    VertRefresh 50 - 120

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "NvAGP" "1"

    Option "NoDDC" "false"

    Option "DMPS"

    Option "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option "AGPMode" "8"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option "EnableDepthMoves" "true"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes         "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes         "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## DaMouse

post dmesg, check bios

-DaMouse

----------

## Lior

 *DaMouse wrote:*   

> post dmesg, check bios
> 
> -DaMouse

 

Here is the output

```

dmesg

e: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f5700

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4S800MX 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4S800MX 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4S800MX 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4S800MX 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4S800MX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 128, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 20 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@75 splash=verbose,theme:default

fbsplash: verbose

fbsplash: theme default

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 2601.697 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 253180k/262128k available (3223k kernel code, 8212k reserved, 1169k data, 200k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5144.57 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.83 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 5193.72 BogoMIPS

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (10338.30 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2600.0471 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 200.0036 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 587k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf10c0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178080

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0080

.... register #02: 02000000

.......     : arbitration: 02

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  1    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 14 003 03  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-2n , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e2d0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce306, set palette = c00ce370

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 120 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 2550 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=8192

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd0809000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

Starting balanced_irq

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Supermount version 2.0.4 for kernel 2.6

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using cfq io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD800BB-00FRA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-M1802, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: PHILIPS PCRW5232P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

Adding 497972k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 661 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49466 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 20, pci mem d1a3f000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 21, pci mem d1a9e000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 23, pci mem d1ae7000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: VIA 6103 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x9800, IRQ 19, 00:0e:a6:02:cd:a2.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[e4800000-e48007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: wakeup

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd1b46000, 00:50:fc:6b:21:76, IRQ 18

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: wakeup

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[001106000000324c]

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

```

----------

## Lior

Ok, I have agp enabled:

```

root@Lior ~ # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

```
root@Lior ~ # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f004302

```

```

root@Lior ~ # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host

Fast Writes:     Not Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f004e0b:0x00000f02

```

What I did is change in the xorg.conf file the line:

from:

Option "NvAGP" "1"

to:

Option "NvAGP" "3"

but now I have something else, as you can see in my status:

Fast Writes:     Disabled

My card supports it, but host-bridge says it's not.

does it mean I can't have fast writes enabled at all?

or is there something I can do?

----------

## DaMouse

Kill me again.. check bios  :Smile:  thats where they put mine I think.

-DaMouse

----------

## shakti

The reason you had to change to nvagp 3 is that you have agpart enabled in kernel config. Depending on MB on or the other can be more stable/faster. I prefer compiling my kernel without agpart and enabling nvagp.

----------

## Lior

 *DaMouse wrote:*   

> Kill me again.. check bios  thats where they put mine I think.
> 
> -DaMouse

 

Ok, I'll see, but can you tell me what to look for ?

how was it writen in your bios?

----------

## DaMouse

I dont recall, i'll reboot later tonight and go hunting, somewhere in my AGP settings

-DaMouse

----------

## Lior

 *DaMouse wrote:*   

> I dont recall, i'll reboot later tonight and go hunting, somewhere in my AGP settings
> 
> -DaMouse

 

Ok, I've look into my bios, and there is nothing about enabling Fast Writes

for my chip:

Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host 

so I guess there is nothing I can do  :Neutral: 

----------

## DaMouse

hmm, i dont enable fast writes and its never bothered me so i think you'll be fine anywho  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## Wedge_

I wouldn't worry about not having fast writes enabled. As far as I know, it's generally recommended to disable them in any case because they can cause stability problems.

----------

## Lior

ok, but my nvidia fx5200 gets only 950 fps with glxgears 

and I just want to try to improve it, becasue this is not a nice score

----------

## shakti

 *Lior wrote:*   

> ok, but my nvidia fx5200 gets only 950 fps with glxgears 
> 
> and I just want to try to improve it, becasue this is not a nice score

 

Thats what you get from a $90 video card....

----------

## Lior

 *shakti wrote:*   

>  *Lior wrote:*   ok, but my nvidia fx5200 gets only 950 fps with glxgears 
> 
> and I just want to try to improve it, becasue this is not a nice score 
> 
> Thats what you get from a $90 video card....

 

LOL!! ok I know, but there are people with the same card that get 1500 fps

and even more!!

so I know there must be something wrong with my settings  :Neutral: 

----------

## shakti

in 24bit color a below 1000 score is normal, a lot of people get above that by changing to 16 bit, i do by overclocking....

----------

## Lior

 *shakti wrote:*   

> in 24bit color a below 1000 score is normal, a lot of people get above that by changing to 16 bit, i do by overclocking....

 

Ok  :Smile: 

thx  :Smile: 

good to know  :Smile: 

----------

